# Ochre gravel



## bf33 (Jun 22, 2005)

HI,

I am looking for an ochre gravel, in the kind, florabase of pouzzolane, 
It is for my nano aquarium of 3 liter

I found florabase,but 45 euros ( dus +- 45 $) for 5.4KG, is expensive for a nano tank :???:

dus, could you help me ?

thanks, Bertrand 

ps: i like this gravel http://www.pbase.com/plantella/nano


----------

